# What Do You Cook After Sharpening?



## Xenif (Feb 9, 2018)

My wife looked at her bento and said "Sharpened you knives again eh?"


----------



## Xenif (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## DamageInc (Feb 9, 2018)

I like to cook anything that requires mirepoix.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 9, 2018)

Roasted veggies...potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, beets, onions and garlic


----------



## Matus (Feb 9, 2018)

I am usually too tired, so I order a pizza &#129323;


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 9, 2018)

Mostly Chinese or Thai. The time to sharpen a cleaver is right before you use it.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 9, 2018)

Whatever comes out of the garden


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 9, 2018)

... to use up the remaining sharpness on anything you want to sharpen soon anyway but which still has sharpness left: Thai curry from freshly made paste (a lot of mincing or brunoising, including some nasty ingredients, to get all the stuff mortar ready).


----------



## Xenif (Feb 9, 2018)

Lemongrass kills the edge so fast ....


----------



## TimoNieminen (Feb 9, 2018)

Often pork belly. Because it will motivate me to sharpen a not-sharp-enough knife.


----------



## Paraffin (Feb 9, 2018)

With the 165mm or 190mm petty knives, it's trimming out a pork shoulder or lamb shoulder in chunks for grinding. Or chicken breast cutlets, for further slicing in a stir fry. I love it when a knife glides through protein like it isn't there.

For the nakiri, the fun project right after sharpening is ultra-thin ribbons of green onion and red chili for toppings on Chinese dishes.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 13, 2018)

i kinda just move on with my life. sharpening a knife (now that i can) is just an activity i have to do. there is no parade or champagne corks popping once i get it done. 

that's like going on a special car drive after i get the oil changed. well, i do go to the dirty oil recycling place..and that is pretty special.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 13, 2018)

@Paraffin Rawit-style chili? How thin can you manage? Always suspect the damn things are kevlar coated....


----------



## panda (Feb 13, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i kinda just move on with my life. sharpening a knife (now that i can) is just an activity i have to do. there is no parade or champagne corks popping once i get it done.
> 
> that's like going on a special car drive after i get the oil changed. well, i do go to the dirty oil recycling place..and that is pretty special.



+1


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 13, 2018)

however..if i could serve up the arm hair i shaved off....

haha..i kid, i kid.


----------



## Jville (Feb 14, 2018)

I kind of just cook whatever i was going to cook, but i do like if peppers are involved or a stir fry.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 23, 2018)

althogh I did not do any sharpening I'm in the middle of prepping some sichuan food, wok seared pak choi with Ginger, home made fried and steamed dumplings with ginger and scallion to go with an aged vinegar, garlic and soy dip, dried tofu sticks with peanut sesame and coriander with a sauce of sesame paste, soy sauce and chili oil w crispy chili and some weet and sour crushed and salted cucumber on the side.

lots of chopping and dicing to test drive the shig gyoto and honoura nakiri  wow, what a knives, straight out of the box.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 23, 2018)

MarcelNL said:


> althogh I did not do any sharpening I'm in the middle of prepping some sichuan food, wok seared pak choi with Ginger, home made fried and steamed dumplings with ginger and scallion to go with an aged vinegar, garlic and soy dip, dried tofu sticks with peanut sesame and coriander with a sauce of sesame paste, soy sauce and chili oil w crispy chili and some weet and sour crushed and salted cucumber on the side.
> 
> lots of chopping and dicing to test drive the shig gyoto and honoura nakiri  wow, what a knives, straight out of the box.



Flavors. U gu Kook.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 25, 2018)

"sauce of sesame paste, soy sauce and chili oil w crispy chili" ... so, like the sauce that goes on dan dan noodles?

Uhh wait... you more or less HAVE a version of dan dan noodles if you use the leftover dumpling filling, leftover sauce, leftover cooked pak choi and just add noodles...


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 25, 2018)

as with most chinese dishes it's a general cooking method and/or sauce with different ingredients and there are far too many variations to ever list them in a book. If you don't have it already I highly recommend Fuchia Dunlops 'every grain of rice'


----------



## Xenif (Feb 25, 2018)

My fav version of dan dan noodles actually has no pork in it at all, and yes all my jewish and muslim friends can eat it too.


----------

